# 5 Mo old Bolt 1TB (w/lifetime) stuck in reboot loop. Tivo denied warranty?



## jmX (May 7, 2004)

Been a tivo customer since 1999 or so, had maybe 8-10 boxes over the years. Been happy enough that recently in May I bought a Bolt Vox plus 3 minis, and bought lifetime on the bolt.

Fast forward to 2 days ago - the Bolt shows the "Tivo" logo for about 10 seconds, then screen goes black for 40-50 seconds, then shows the Tivo logo for 10 seconds, repeat forever. Reboot loop!

Troubleshooting:
- made sure Tivo was plugged directly into the wall
- unplugged tivo from power for 30 min, then replugged it in
- Unplugged everything except power and hdmi, still reboots endlessly
- Opened case and hooked up a brand new 2.5" WD harddrive to see if it'd fix it. still reboots endlessly.
- Tried in a different room plugged into a different tv, still reboots
- pulled cable card. Still reboots.

Called CS this morning, and told them my trouble shooting steps. Of course once they heard I opened the case during my own troubleshooting they are saying the warranty coverage is not valid and my $750 investment is dead. 

I'm pretty displeased after such a long relationship with the company, and now curious if a) there's something else I can try myself, and b) does it even sound right that warranty can be invalidated by opening the case. Seemed surprising to me.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Why oh why did you tell them you opened up the case?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Could try a new power adapter.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

LarryAtHome said:


> Could try a new power adapter.


This!!!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

If the above doesn't work, I'd try TiVo customer support again--hopefully, you'd actually get a supportive agent this time.


----------



## jmX (May 7, 2004)

Update:
1) Tried a new power supply. Same thing happens - reboot loop
2) Tivo called me back and said they went back and talked to a manager about the situation, and they will in fact send out a replacement unit (and transfer my newly bought lifetime service).

Hopefully this one was just a fluke - normally my tivo boxes last 10+ years. Anyway, in the end TiVo came through - confidence shaken but restored!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad Tivo did the right thing. Never be too honest when dealing with customer service.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jmX said:


> 2) Tivo called me back and said they went back and talked to a manager about the situation, and they will in fact send out a replacement unit (and transfer my newly bought lifetime service).


:up::up:

It's good (and interesting) to see that TiVo does internal QC on its customer service.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> :up::up:
> 
> It's good (and interesting) to see that TiVo does internal QC on its customer service.


I'm stunned!

craigr


----------

